# Oskars wing feathers are missing!



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

I know when they moult they loose feathers, but he's only just started moulting and all his feathers were there when I left this morning, I was gone about an hour and a half with both birds in the cage and when i get back this is whats going on, its only on the one side so he's all wonky! 
I think Spencer is pulling them out because I noticed them fighting yesterday, but I ignored it because they were OK after a bit, mostly its Oskar being mean. I know for sure he doesn't pull his feathers out. 
He cant fly with all the feathers gone, and we do not have any spare money for another cage, will he need special care when I rehome him? (This is the link to the rehome thread - http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/328913-budgie-rehome;-urgent.html)
Help!

































It looks worse in real life... what do I do?


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

aw! it looks adorable  If you have two budgies unable to get along, keep an eye on them and if that's the case there really is nothing else you can do other than separating them. Aside from that...There really isn't much you can do other than letting it grow out really.. The only thing I can really suggest at this point is maybe you might want to even it out with the other wing. If this little one decides to fly, which they actually can with one wing, then it may get a bit dangerous. Maybe sure you don't do an extreme clip if that's what you want. Maybe 2-3 feathers being clipped will be more than enough. See how your bird is doing and then you can decide what you plan on doing


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Akela

You need to keep a very close eye on the two budgies.

If Spencer is pulling out feathers from Oskar, you must separate Oskar into a different cage for his health and well-being.

Perhaps you might ask the people who are picking him up on Tuesday if it would be possible for them to take him earlier.*


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Akela
> 
> You need to keep a very close eye on the two budgies.
> 
> ...


Deb; I've separated them in the way that Spencer is out of the cage and Oskar is in, and they're out of town until Tuesday so no one can pick him up until then.
Will it be OK to just leave Spencer out? (the room they're in is completely budgie proof and it does have a few perches for him to sit and play on)
Its the only option I have


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

DanielTheLion said:


> Deb; I've separated them in the way that Spencer is out of the cage and Oskar is in, and they're out of town until Tuesday so no one can pick him up until then.
> Will it be OK to just leave Spencer out? (the room they're in is completely budgie proof and it does have a few perches for him to sit and play on)
> Its the only option I have


*Has Spencer ever been out of his cage overnight before?

Does Spencer have food and water in a place outside of the cage where he is used to finding it?

Are you absolutely positively 100% certain the room is completely budgie safe AND that no other animals can inadvertently be let into it?

If you leave him out in the room can you inform ALL family members that is what the situation is and ensure none of them open the door without checking with you first?*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Would it also be wise to leave a night light on if the only option is to leave him out overnight, in case he's startled and injures himself, or would that make him less likely to settle down?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I neglected to ask the following in my other post...

Are you certain Spencer pulled out Oskar's wing feathers?

Did you see evidence of Spencer bullying or behaving aggressively toward Oskar?



Therm said:



Would it also be wise to leave a night light on if the only option is to leave him out overnight, in case he's startled and injures himself, or would that make him less likely to settle down?

Click to expand...

Thanks for mentioning that, Therm!

If the best option is to have Spencer out of the cage overnight then I'd recommend having a night light on in the room for Spencer. 
If the room is dark overall but has a small night light on, it should not interfere with Spencer settling for the night.*


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Deb;
I'm completely sure it is Spencer pulling the feathers, I've noted him behaving very aggressive toward Oskar. 
I have a night light in the room, it is 100% bird proof, the door latches so the cats can't get in and my mum knows he's out, he is in that room most of the day anyway so he's used to it and there's seed and water in easily accessible areas. He's never been out overnight before though, is there anyway i can make him comfy, or is it better to just put him with Osk and watch them very closely? 
Thank you guys for your advice


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Akela,

Given the information you've provided, it is definitely better for Oskar for Spencer to spend the next few nights out of the cage. 
Since he's out in the room all day and is used to it, he'll find a nice comfortable place to perch for the night and will be just fine. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Akela,

Given the information you've provided, it is definitely better for Oskar for Spencer to spend the next few nights out of the cage.

Since Spencer is out in the room all day and used to it, he'll find a nice comfortable place to perch for the night and will be just fine. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Akela, I'm so sorry that Spence is being a meanie! 

I agree with all the advice given and hope everything goes well. Please keep us posted! :fingerx:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Im sorry Spencer is being mean to Oskar. Do you have another little small cage to put Spencer in.. Or does a friend have one that you can borrow. We don't want Oskar getting badly hurt before your friends pick up Oskar...Everyone has given you good ideas... I also like the idea of a night light..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Akela,

Please let me know how Spencer's first night outside the cage goes. 
I'm sure you'll be quite relieved when Oskar has moved to his new home. :hug:*


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Spencer spent his first night out of the cage last night. He was thrilled with the new adventure! 
He slept fine, and I put him in the cage this morning briefly to open the door, but I had to take him out immediately because he started attacking Oskar when Oskar tried to groom him.
I'm slightly relieved that Oskars new family is picking him up tomorrow but also heartbroken because I feel like a horrible budgie mum, even though no one could have foreseen the current circumstances


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up over it, Akaela :hug: 

You've done the best you can with your boys and I know that you're rehoming Oskar in everyone's best interests.

I'm sure Baby Oskar will be just fine in his new home!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

You've made the right decision that benefits both budgies. That is a responsible pet owner and both birds will thank you for it in the long run


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Akela,
You are being very responsible by ensuring Oskar goes to a safe and loving forever home where he will receive the care he deserves. That is quite commendable and you have no reason to feel you are a "horrendous" budgie Mom. 
Putting your budgies' needs first shows just how much you care for them. 
Be at peace within yourself for you are showing great love. :hug:*


----------

